

My name is Jason Cornwell & I think I know better than 80% of Gmail users... - yuhong
http://mind.sh/are/news/no-one-likes-the-new-gmail-compose/

======
nodata
He doesn't like the new gmail compose.

I do: it lets me find the parts of e-mails I need to reference when writing an
e-mail.

